# M3 e46 trailer hitch



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone...(cross post from 3 series forum...someone mentioned seeing a M5 and M3 with Euro BMW hitches at Sears Point. If anyone knows who either of these people are please PM me. I'd like to talk about the install.)

Been lurking around for awhile...great info here for sure.
Need to ask if anyone has installed or heard of these parts for a trailer hitch for e46 m3.
I want it for light towing...track tires, camping etc. All other info that I've heard till recently has been that there is no hitch available (other that Holly's, which was custom made).

71 60 1 096 401 Trailer Hitch with Fixed Ball 
71 60 0 004 237 Retrofit Kit, Electr. Additional Parts 
from 02/2002 parts CD 

Any info would be helpful, thanks batmanm3


----------

